# Livery in Thanet/Sandwich/(East Kent)



## Roanioponio (24 September 2016)

I'm currently at a lovely yard but it is 40mins away and it's taking time away that I could be spending with my horses.  I need grass livery ideally, or DIY with turnout every day for a horse and small pony, very well mannered.  I have tried all local livery yards and they're full to the brim ! Was wondering if anyone knew anything about livery in this area. Thank you


----------



## ImmyS (28 September 2017)

Hi we have grass livery available with use of a stable based just off the ash by-pass near sandwich if you're still looking? x

ETA sorry just realised how old this post is!


----------

